# Best tool bag?



## LX-88 (Nov 21, 2005)

What is in your opinion the best tool bag for a loaded technician?

I'm not talking about the tools inside of it, but rather the bag it's self.

I think i'm looking for something a bit smaller than this: http://www.setwear.com/GearBag.html


----------



## propmonkey (Nov 22, 2005)

i like my gatemouth bag, seems to do the job.


----------

